# Conformation Classes



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I had been given some bad advise about there being no handling classes here locally. 

After seeing a thread on a different board I went on a missiion this morning.

And guess what I found. 

*NOT ONE BUT TWO HANDLING CLASSES HERE LOCAL!!! *I am so so excited. :chili: :chili: 

This is not going to change my plans about sending Skye with Carol Rice the end of the month. But it is going to give me a class to train in with Victoria and the up and coming babies. 

Victoria is only 7 months so she is still young enough to really get some good things out of it. :chili: :chili: 

I have two up coming breeding that are very special. And this will enable me to get those pups in training classes at a very early age. :chili: :chili: 

I am the *main* one that needs the training. Thank Goodness that I went on my mission. :chili: :chili:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I recently took some advice from a very well known breeder & the classes are for you not the dog! Training for the dog should begin at home asap since it will be your own breeding.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We show dogs in confOrmation, not confirmation. Think about the fact that we want the dog to conform to the standard. 

Conformation classes are great for ring experience for pups, but get the lead and table training done before hand. If you really need to work on your handling, bring an older dog to class. Puppies have a short attention span and the repetition you need is going to bore them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky,

Handling classes are great -- if just for helping socialize the babies and get them use to lots of people handling them and having them around different (larger) breeds.

I did talk to Carol (Rice) and she is very high on Skye and thinks she can finish him very quickly. It's great that you guys live so close. I knew that you would like her a lot.

She likes Victoria a lot too. Just an FYI.

Lynn


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I recently took some advice from a very well known breeder & the classes are for you not the dog! Training for the dog should begin at home asap since it will be your own breeding.[/B]


I know that. That is the reason I have I am the main reason in bold above. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I know from our chats that you really enjoyed the classes yourself. And that is another reason that I was so heartbroken when I thought there were none local. 

I should have asked Carol to begin with huh?? :brownbag: 



> We show dogs in confOrmation, not confirmation. Think about the fact that we want the dog to conform to the standard.
> 
> Conformation classes are great for ring experience for pups, but get the lead and table training done before hand. If you really need to work on your handling, bring an older dog to class. Puppies have a short attention span and the repetition you need is going to bore them.[/B]


OH both Skye and Vicki have both been trained on that. It is the fact that I know absolutely nothing about the ring experience that I am so excited. 

When you say older dog. Do you think that Vicki is old enough? Or should I go with an older one than that? She is now 7 months old. 


> Becky,
> 
> Handling classes are great -- if just for helping socialize the babies and get them use to lots of people handling them and having them around different (larger) breeds.
> 
> ...


Yes she loves them both. The shows that Skye will be entering next month in Oklahoma one of the four day shows has major possibilities. I am just tickled pink over it all. My dreams are starting to come true. 

It is truly a blessing that we live so close. And one of the reason's is because when they are not on the road, Skye will be home with me. I could not ask for more.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

What i meant to say was with your new pups your expecting, train them asap at home. i'm learning the hard way :smheat:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> What i meant to say was with your new pups your expecting, train them asap at home. i'm learning the hard way :smheat:[/B]


You poor soul. I have learned with Vicki and Skye to train them from birth. Vicki has been a handful. And still likes to show her hiney at times. Skye he has been a natural. But did not like the bait for a long time. And it has been a very hard but learning experiance. Thank goodness for handlers such as Carol that took the time to walk me through the training process. If she had not they would not be where they are today.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> I had been given some bad advise about there being no handling classes here locally.
> 
> After seeing a thread on a different board I went on a missiion this morning.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS BECKY..............I KNOW YOU AND YOUR FURBUTT FAMILY WILL ENJOY AND BENEFIT FROM THE CLASSES!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I had been given some bad advise about there being no handling classes here locally.
> 
> After seeing a thread on a different board I went on a missiion this morning.
> 
> ...


Oh that's fantastic!! I'm so happy that you found some classes! I agree that the easist way to bore a show dog is to keep taking him/her to handling class, so if you have another one you can work with, that would be great. you dont' want a bored show dog! Caira actually started balking at handling classes - and caira is not a balker!!

And I have to agree with Jacki - calling conformation classes _'confimation'_ classes is one of those things that drives me nuts. For some reason, I cringe when I see it. I don't know why, but i do. :brownbag:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WEll i guess I need to change the title then. I did not have a clue until Jacki pointed it out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561939
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, thank you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Puppies do not need to be worked with something repetitive and boring for an hour. I mean an adult dog. What I do with puppies is work them part of the class and then switch dogs.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Puppies do not need to be worked with something repetitive and boring for an hour. I mean an adult dog. What I do with puppies is work them part of the class and then switch dogs.[/B]


Thank you Jacki for clarifying that for me. And also letting me know about the difference between the two words. I had no clue. :brownbag:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's how I think about working with young dogs....

I want working with me to be the most fun they can have. So I never work them too long to where they get distracted or bored. Puppies have short attention spans. Work your pup, work another dog, then get your pup back out to finish things. 

Remember how long your dog is actually in the ring at a show - its pretty brief. Even think about dogs competing in high levels of obedience - they are not in the ring for an hour either.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Here's how I think about working with young dogs....
> 
> I want working with me to be the most fun they can have. So I never work them too long to where they get distracted or bored. Puppies have short attention spans. Work your pup, work another dog, then get your pup back out to finish things.
> 
> Remember how long your dog is actually in the ring at a show - its pretty brief. Even think about dogs competing in high levels of obedience - they are not in the ring for an hour either.[/B]


Thank you Jacki. You have been a wealth of help and information in this thread alone to me. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Conformation classes if you would get into a good one, is to help you learn the skills to show and handle your dog in the ring. Someone with the experience to teach you how to hold the lead and in which hand to hold the lead in. Which side the dog is to walk on. I've seen a few handler's that go down with the dog on one side then comes back with the dog on the other side. It's a place where you can go and get the dog used to mats. Walking on mats is a new thing for them and we even put the tape on the corner's so they don't "hop" over it at the show. 
As Jackie has mentioned, you have 2 minutes to show a judge your dog. You better learn how to make the most of it. 
A conformation class is where all sorts of things can be done to get your dog ready for the ring. People clapping, chairs falling on the floor, a door slamming, other dogs in the ring with you. You don't want your dog to spook from someone dropping a ring side table or chair. Especially while you are in the ring.
At Kansas City right by the ring is bleachers that fold up. Kids got onto the bleachers and were running up and down. It sounded like thunder, spooked quite a few dogs. Not to mention the jets that flew over head as my friend was setting her dog up on the table. 
In this class hopefully they can help you with how fast you need to go to make your dog look good. Are you holding the lead the right way? Are you getting the dog set up on the table correctly? All four feet on the table, not up on toes, tail in the right postion, Head up and rear angled just right? 
Again, as Jackie stated. You work one dog for awhile, then you work a second dog. Then switch again. Most classes are for only an hour. 
I have a bitch that on the down and back, does great at the down, starts to balk when we get close to the judge and she drops her tail. People help me with this. We stationed people on every corner, so she was coming up to someone every time. 
This is just like any sport, you have to train to do it with consistency. You've all heard the story of Triller? He was so well trained he went around the ring by himself and took BIS. 
Becky, good luck with Skye in the ring. I understand Carol Rice is a very good handler. Listen to her well.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Conformation classes if you would get into a good one, is to help you learn the skills to show and handle your dog in the ring. Someone with the experience to teach you how to hold the lead and in which hand to hold the lead in. Which side the dog is to walk on. I've seen a few handler's that go down with the dog on one side then comes back with the dog on the other side. It's a place where you can go and get the dog used to mats. Walking on mats is a new thing for them and we even put the tape on the corner's so they don't "hop" over it at the show.
> As Jackie has mentioned, you have 2 minutes to show a judge your dog. You better learn how to make the most of it.
> A conformation class is where all sorts of things can be done to get your dog ready for the ring. People clapping, chairs falling on the floor, a door slamming, other dogs in the ring with you. You don't want your dog to spook from someone dropping a ring side table or chair. Especially while you are in the ring.
> At Kansas City right by the ring is bleachers that fold up. Kids got onto the bleachers and were running up and down. It sounded like thunder, spooked quite a few dogs. Not to mention the jets that flew over head as my friend was setting her dog up on the table.
> ...


Thank you Tina. I am taking it all in. I am so proud that I started this thread. I still have so much to learn and am not afraid to admit it. 

I hope to learn so much at these classes. When I told Carol about them today she was excited for me. And that gives me joy also. She is a wonderful person. And I am proud to know that she will be handling for me. And is teaching me in such a wonderful manner.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a good class.

I know how exciting that is. I posted a couple of weeks ago about our success in finally finding a class that seems to be ideal for Cadeau and I. We went tonight again and just had a great time learning. He is still a stinker, but I am so happy to be learning from folks who know about small dogs and who have been so helpful with a newbie.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Wondering how your enjoying the classes Becky?


----------



## tomncp (Dec 20, 2007)

This is an awesome post with great information. Really it will workout for me, thank you very much for sharing this info about the training.


----------

